# Verluste bei Koinachwuchs



## Artur (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir vor rund vier Wochen 50 kleine Kois gekauft, ca 7-10cm. Heute sind dann zwei verreckt. Sie haben sich am Boden abgesetzt und sind immer "umgekippt" bis sie irgendwann nicht mehr hochkamen. Die anderen düsen munter durch den Teich.

Die zwei toten Kois zeigten nach außen hin keine besonderen Merkmale. Sie waren im Vergleich zu den anderen relativ groß (ca. 12cm).
Die Wasserwerte, die zum Tot führen können, sind im grünen Bereich (pH, Ammonium, Nitrit).

Die Wassertemperatur ist im Vergleich zu den letzten Wochen abgesunken (aktuell 13,8°C). 
a) Das müssten die doch verkraften?

b) ist ein solcher Verlust "normal". Züchtet jemand Kois und kann da aus Erfahrung was erzählen wie hoch die natürlichen Verluste sind?

c) mein Futter habe ich mit den Kois direkt bei einem Koizüchter gekauft. Es sind 3mm rote Kügelchen, die auf der Oberfläche schwimmen. War relativ teuer. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass das Futter aufquillt wenn es längere Zeit im Wasser liegt. Ist das Aufquellen normal? Habe irgendwo mal gelesen, dass man Kois mit alles Füttern kann, es sollte jedoch nicht aufquellen wie Bohnen. Kann es sein, dass die Kois sich "verfressen" haben?


----------



## Dodi (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verluste bei Koinachwuchs*

Hallo Artur,

meiner Meinung nach kann das nicht an der Wassertemperatur liegen, da diese ja nicht sprunghaft in die Tiefe gegangen ist.

Bei 50 kleinen Koi sind 2 tote nicht viel, Verluste gibt es immer mal. Wir haben auch einiges an Nachwuchs über die Jahre im Teich gehabt, aber kaum Verluste während der Saison, eher nach dem Winter.

Da Du sie aber erst so kurze Zeit hast, ist das natürlich ärgerlich und es stellt sich mir die Frage,
ob mit den gekauften Koi alles in Ordnung war/ist.
In Deinem Profil steht: kein Besatz. Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass Du die 50 Koi als Erstbesatz gekauft hast.

Wenn noch mehr Fische sterben, würde ich mich mal an den Händler wenden - denn da kann dann etwas nicht mit rechten Dingen zugehen.

Das Fischfutter ist ja getrocknet und quillt mit der Zeit im Wasser auf - das ist ganz normal.


----------



## Artur (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verluste bei Koinachwuchs*

Ja ist mein Erstbesatz, habe meinen Teich seit einem Jahr Bauzeit jetzt endlich in Betrieb genommen.

Bis heute abend scheint alles in Ordnung zu sein. Die anderen Kois düsen im Schwarm durch den Teich und fressen.
Ich bin etwas in Sorge weil zwei Kois plötzlich an einem Tag gestorben sind.

Hatte die Teorie, dass der Züchter spezielles Zuchtfutter verwendet, das im Darm aufquillt, sodass er sich ausdehnt und die Kois dadurch schneller wachsen. Und die zwei verstorbenen Kois haben es etwas mit dem Futter übertrieben und zuviel davon genascht.


----------



## Joerg (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verluste bei Koinachwuchs*

Hallo Artur,
zum einsetzen der kleinen ist es noch zu früh (zu kalt), die kommen wahrscheinlich aus einer warmen IH und sind die tiefen Temperaturen nicht gewohnt. Sollten über 15° sein.
Sie sind doch noch Babys und relativ empfindlich. Auch die anderen Parameter wie Wasserwerte und andere Bakterien müssen verkraftet werden, 2 sind da recht wenig.

Die natürlichen Verluste liegen bei 30-50%, wenn man schnell genug die Größen trennt, ansonsten 90% und drüber - so ist die Natur. Es sollen ja nur die stärksten überleben.

Deine kleinen wären nicht unter ihnen gewesen, da sie in der Natur zu klein zum überleben sind. Nur eine intensive Pflege lässt sie am Leben.
Bei meinen Nachzuchten gibt es einen Benjamin, der besonders gehegt wurde. Die kräftigen (in der Natur zum überleben geboren) haben teilweise deutlich über 30cm.

Der Händler verkauft also die künstlich am Leben gehaltenen zu kleinen, damit Kunden auch günstige Koi kaufen können. In Japan hätten sie alle eine Auslese nicht überstanden, da dort strenger selektiert wird.

Von dem Futter halte ich nicht besonders viel. Gutes Futter braucht keinen roten Farbstoff und quillt auch wenig auf. Achte auf die Inhaltsstoffe, die kleinen brauchen erst mal mind. 50% RP und viel Fett. Für die kleinen gibt es Brutfutter, was normalerweise auch sinkt, da der Boden der natürliche Aufnahmeplatz für Futter ist.

Ein Rat für den nächsten Kauf. Nehme lieber 10 etwas größere, dann hast du deutlich mehr davon. Die kleinen werden nie große Koi werden.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Vera44 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verluste bei Koinachwuchs*

Hallo!

Ich kann Jörg nur zustimmen. Ich denke auch, das ist der bessere Weg!


----------



## Artur (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verluste bei Koinachwuchs*

Vielen Dank für die Ratschläge.

Heute sind noch alle am Leben und Düsen munter herum. Es scheint, als wären die zwei eines natürlichen Todes gestorben.


----------

